# Pork Butt



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

At 58 years old I just found out that pork "butt" does not come from the south end of a north bound hog. That is called "ham".

The pork butt is actually the shoulder of the porcine. I missed why it is called that but it has something to do with the way it's cured or processed.

Never too old to learn, eh?

Rick


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Butt


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Another reason is when he kisses his ass goodbye , them shoulders are very close to the HAMS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like someone's been buying Boston Butt's from the young marines...we had an argument about pork shoulder the other day at work for the same reason. 

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------

